# how to bleach my tank



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well my last goldfish died in my 30 gallong tank that originally had three fish in it. one by one they all died about a month apart....but they were just fine the day before their deaths so i am not sure what was going on...

anyway my question is how to bleach my tank or rather how to get the bleach out of it....it's too big to take to the bath tub and just run water in it till it is clear of bleach. so i am thinking i have to fill it up and drain it out several times...if so how many times do you think it will take?

--Angel


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

use the cheap liquid bleach that's like water... not the thick toilet bleach
for a 30gal I would use about 5L of bleach and the rest water, fill it up and leave for 5 mins, empty and rinse and rinse and rinse some more, once your happy you have rinsed plenty fill with water and add a triple dose of declorinator and after a little bit rinse again and you should be ready to restock
all told rinse at least 4 times an I recon you be ok


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

drain, then Let it dry completely, most of the bleach will evaporate. Wait until you can't smell it before you refill and drain one more time. Do a quick pH test or chlorine test to check its all gone.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

and if you have sand bin it, if you have gravel spread it out on a sheet outside to get it to dry properly


----------

